

An Internet Entrepreneur's Workday - compumike
http://blog.compumike.com/an-internet-entrepreneurs-workday

======
compumike
I saw this post on the top news page:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1051217> so I decided I'd submit my own
story of what a self-employed workday looks like. I originally wrote this post
for friends and family, but hope it can be useful / interesting to others
considering taking their projects full-time!

